# Bug Report: 180 Breaks HD Stretch



## Jerry G (Jul 12, 2003)

While the latest 180 software fixed the stretch mode with SD channels (when output as 1080i), I just noticed that the stretch mode for HD channels doesn't stretch enough, leaving thin side bars. I guess I haven't watched any 4:3 material on an HD channel since 180, but I just did and found that once again, when Dish fixes one thing, they break another.

This is just ridiculous. How in the world will Dish ever get the 921 into any reasonable shape when their quality control is sooooooooo.... poor that when they try to fix one thing they can't ensure that they don't break something else. Prior to the 180 software, the HD stretch worked perfectly, but no longer. How many software cycles will it take to fix this one and how many other items will break as a result!

I've been patient with the 921 since I got it at the beginning of January. But my patience is wearing very thin by this time. I know about the HD Tivo problems, but I don't care. If Dish doesn't get the HD stretch fixed by the next software update and if I still can't add the two OTA channels in Los Angeles that so far can't be added to the 921, and if I can't use the DVR features for KCET, our PBS station by the next software update, it's all over. My 921 will be available for sale and I'll switch to DirecTV and get the HD Tivo. I suspect DirecTV will add more HD channels long before Dish does, and I'll also bet that the HD Tivo will have it's major problems fixed long before the 921 becomes a stable device.

I really think Dish should abandon the 921 and buy back all 921s that have been sold. Dish is incapable of writing software for a DVR and I fear the next software update will prove that. I'd love for Dish to prove me wrong, but I doubt they will.


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

Check the spreadsheet in the first post [thread=26456]here[/thread] for details on the aspect ratio changes they made. Check the rest of the thread for the commentary on the fine tuning that we expect to finish the job. I think they'll do it.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Jerry - go ahead and sell it now. Nothing regarding the stretch modes is going to be fixed in the next release, and I can't say one way or the other if the problem stations bugs will be fixed or not. (I have no way of testing it.) As far as I know, the next release deals only with the loss of OTA channels have having to rescan them all of the time. It may also fix the modem answering the phone as well. But other than that, as far as I can tell, there isn't going to be anything else in this fix.

I totally get your impatience, and don't blame you a bit for dumping it now and going the other route. The HDTivo certainly isn't perfect, but its problems are at least different ones than the 921 currently has, and may turn out to be more easily fixable. Who knows... I'm just trying to tell you what's what.


I'm sure you'll have people lined up wanting to take your 921 off your hands, possibly for a nice little profit.


----------



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

Jerry- Don't know if you saw this on AVS or not but in case you missed it, here is a concise answer from Chris on part of your major concern with the 921-

_"There are currently no 'stretch/crop/zoom/panorama' modes available on the HD Tivo, but since this is a serious omission, I certainly hope DirecTV will 'fix' it and soon.

The 'ratio' button switches between 'full' and 'letterbox' modes if you set the Tivo in 4:3 mode, or between 'full' and 'side panel' modes if you set it for 16:9. However, if you use 720p or 1080i output modes, the Tivo will 'assume' your display is 16:9 anyway. If you watch a 4:3 program broadcast on a channel with a 16:9 signal and 'hard-coded' side panels, you cannot get that picture to fill the screen.

__________________
Chris"_

The HDTIVO people are also reporting some varied results on the OTA reception quality and some mixed reviews on PQ overall. While the 921 may not be perfect, I believe that if you switch, you will be trading one set of problems for a new set. Currently there is no really good DVR solution out there. At best you can get close to satisfaction by having several systems depending on what your needs are. But if some are terrible issues, like audio crackling or no audio and no work around, it can be quite frustrating. Recall the Panny audio problems. I may add the HDTIVO, but I have no plans to dump the 921. For me, it really works too well to even consider that.


----------



## Jerry G (Jul 12, 2003)

DonLandis said:


> Jerry- Don't know if you saw this on AVS or not but in case you missed it, here is a concise answer from Chris on part of your major concern with the 921-
> 
> _"There are currently no 'stretch/crop/zoom/panorama' modes available on the HD Tivo, but since this is a serious omission, I certainly hope DirecTV will 'fix' it and soon.
> 
> ...


I know you're correct, Don. My post was largely a result of the same frustration we all feel to some degree. It was exacerbated by trying 3 times to get the 811, sitting next to the 921, to download the guide. Most of the time, after turning on the 811 and selecting guide, I have to sit and wait for it to get downloaded. The progress bar quickly goes to about 85% and then sits there. Sometimes it completes in another 30 or more seconds. Other times, it aborts and I have to do it again. This time, just before discovering the broken 921 HD stretch, I had to do it 3 times to successfully get the guide loaded. The cumulative frustrations can make a partially psychotic person become completely psychotic.

Yes, the lack of aspect modes on the HD Tivo does bother me, and all in all, I'd rather have the 921. But I also want the 921 and 811 to al least have basic functionality, especially now that Firewire is gone, and I also don't want to wait until 2005 for Dish to have more HD channels. I still don't know what I'll ultimately do, but I guess for the moment, I'll have to stick with Dish and the 921. Once you've experienced a DVR, there's no going back and that lets out Voom for now.


----------



## Florindi (Feb 17, 2004)

This is the same problem I have been experiencing! Mark please take note to this. I spoke to you about three weeks ago about this issue. I never heard back nor did anyone else post anything till now. L180 did break the HD stretch. I have that black bar on one side of my screen. I am surprised that these software guys break something and don't even know it. Please submit some info to the guys at Eldon. 

Regards,
Anthony


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

I did, Anthony. They have the report, but it's on the back burner until the OTA issues are resolved. That's the #1 priority right now.


----------



## deweybrunner (Feb 8, 2004)

Mark, after 180 my hd picture was not centered with a small black area to one side. I have an adjustment on my tv (Toshiba 57"hdtv) that centered the picture. The Hd programs are filling the screen to my great satisfaction. Even my non-hd programs fill the screen(not ota). The 921 automatically adjusts from 1081 to 720 or 480. Sometimes I have to manually return to 1080 after a non hd program. Hopefully some might have tv adjustments they are not aware of.


----------



## Florindi (Feb 17, 2004)

I tried making adjustments. It didn't make a difference. I have a plasma rather than a RPTV. I am surprised too that I couldn't dial out the non-centering.


----------



## deweybrunner (Feb 8, 2004)

Also, you have a feature on the 921 where you can move the screen in any direction to center the picture.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Except that it doesn't move the picture - it only moves the overlay (at least at this time).


----------

